# Top Dasher - Is there anybody out there?



## Judge and Jury (Oct 19, 2019)

Does anyone make more profit as a Top Dasher?


----------



## reg barclay (Nov 3, 2015)

How does someone become a Top Dasher?


----------



## jaxbeachrides (May 27, 2015)

You take every order and they give you a little blue ribbon on your app, to make you feel special and patronize you.


----------



## Uberyouber (Jan 16, 2017)

Doordash is the last resort... It's worse than Uber.


----------



## reg barclay (Nov 3, 2015)

Uberyouber said:


> Doordash is the last resort... It's worse than Uber.


I don't see much difference between DD and UE in my area. Both have their share of good and bad pings. For me, the main plus of UE is the app is simpler to use. Can decline pings with one push. No alerts, texts, etc, if I miss a ping.


----------



## Uberyouber (Jan 16, 2017)

reg barclay said:


> I don't see much difference between DD and UE in my area. Both have their share of good and bad pings. For me, the main plus of UE is the app is simpler to use. Can decline pings with one push. No alerts, texts, etc, if I miss a ping.


Why do you have an Avi from a song that's 24 years old...


----------



## Driving With A Purpose (Jul 28, 2020)

Top Dasher status requires a minimum 70% Acceptance Rate. I have no idea how anyone can (realistically) achieve that…


----------



## Uberyouber (Jan 16, 2017)

Driving With A Purpose said:


> Top Dasher status requires a minimum 70% Acceptance Rate. I have no idea how anyone can (realistically) achieve that…


I just like having the app on while I'm driving it's mildly entertaining...

#maximumeffort


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

Judge and Jury said:


> Does anyone make more profit as a Top Dasher?


When the program first came out In 2019 I wash a Top Dasher for four months. Keep in mind at that time DD gave you the full offer value without the games and most offers were in the $12 to $18 range. The main benefit was jumping on and off at will which was great for a multi apper like me because back then they only let you pause for a TOTAL of 20 minutes on your Dash schedule.

Now it’s complete garbage and I don’t see how anyone could achieve a 70% acceptance with all the shit offers they throw. Plus now with the unlimited 34 minute pause there is zero benefit to being a Top Dasher. The way things are now I would think “Top Dashers” make LESS than most. PT Barnum said there’s a sucker born every minute and Top Dashers prove it.


----------



## mch (Nov 22, 2018)

Not a top dasher but you should have stats like this if you're doing it correctly


----------



## jaxbeachrides (May 27, 2015)

I've been getting better but this acceptance rate is still much higher than usual


----------



## VanKalDriver (Sep 13, 2021)

Yeah, I've heard DD offers constant lowball offers which "destroy" acceptance rates, then tries to lure the drivers into accepting these with "70% to become a Top Dasher", taking advantage of the natural human desire to be highly rated.

I haven't actually done DoorDash by the way, nor Grubhub - just Uber Eats.

At least UE has been offering me few low-dollar ones after I declined some, and my overall acceptance rate is somewhere around 85%. I can't find a listing of my overall acceptance rate, though.

I deliver directly for a local restaurant again, but can still do UE in its off-hours if I need the money. It may just take patience to get a ping there, but when I do, with how I've used it, with my market, it's usually decent at least which keeps my acceptance rate up on it, for anything it might be worth. The one-touch decline for UE is definitely nice! It actually decreases my cancellation rate (to something like 2% now overall, not shown either in UE) since it's easy for me to decline before I have to cancel either because it's too cheap, too far from home, or known to be drive-thru only with a long line and maybe some other wait time issues. Occasionally a closed restaurant or order picked up by someone else might rear its ugly head and force me to cancel as well.

As for status, I'm currently Gold on UE, down from Platinum last month due to my satisfaction rate "only" being 93% (95% or better required to attain or maintain status at the end of each month) with a few honest professionalism issues I could work on. I think the UE statuses go Blue, Green, Gold, Platinum and Diamond from bottom to top while you're allowed to use it. I've never been Blue, except possibly at the very beginning of me using UE. I haven't been Diamond yet, either, due to nominally getting 400 points and 95% satisfaction, only to be told I had to decrease my cancellation rate to what I suspect is 1.00% or lower (not indicated in the app though.)

Overall, UE sounds preferable to DD to me. I don't know about GH, though.


----------



## jaxbeachrides (May 27, 2015)

Grubhub, well let's just say the app feels like Yahoo from 2005. It's way outdated and can be hard to tell exactly where the order is going to.

DD is the worst now because its relentless bs of turning down offers and being kicked off. 

I got kicked off 3 times in 5 minutes so I closed it. Then they kept texting me about how busy it is. Well, if you didn't kick everyone off you might have drivers.

Like people say you need them all to combine the best offers. It's like shopping on only Amazon, or only ebay, or only Walmart. You need all 3, at least, to get everything you need combined.


----------



## Uberisfuninlv (Mar 22, 2017)

Driving With A Purpose said:


> I have no idea how anyone can (realistically) achieve that…


There are plenty of mathematically challenged delivery drivers out there

Some believe they get “punished” for not accepting an order

Others believe if they take the crappy orders they will get sent a good order later 😂


----------



## ntcindetroit (Mar 23, 2017)

Not sure if I'm still holding the status, but at least, I tried.....


----------



## kingcorey321 (May 20, 2018)

reg barclay said:


> How does someone become a Top Dasher?


Requires a driver to remove there brain .


----------



## mch (Nov 22, 2018)

Just got a notification that "top dashers" now get priority access to offers with a cart total of $30 or more.


----------



## Uberyouber (Jan 16, 2017)

mch said:


> Just got a notification that "top dashers" now get priority access to offers with a cart total of $30 or more.


They sent me a text I was about to be removed from the app...


----------



## mch (Nov 22, 2018)

Uberyouber said:


> They sent me a text I was about to be removed from the app...


Did they say why??


----------



## Uberyouber (Jan 16, 2017)

mch said:


> Did they say why??


They started sending these so I stopped logging in...


----------



## NewLyftDriver (Sep 10, 2021)

Anyone have me beat?


----------



## Uberyouber (Jan 16, 2017)

NewLyftDriver said:


> Anyone have me beat?


I'll give you a run for your money...and I'll throw in a threatening text...


----------



## NewLyftDriver (Sep 10, 2021)

You sloppy Dasher, you


----------



## Uberyouber (Jan 16, 2017)

NewLyftDriver said:


> You sloppy Dasher, you


In my defense... My low customers rating was due when we were in the pandy lockdown...restaurants were overwhelmed and slow...


----------



## NewLyftDriver (Sep 10, 2021)

Is that so...  🧐


----------



## Uberyouber (Jan 16, 2017)

NewLyftDriver said:


> Is that so...  🧐
> 
> View attachment 631674


I was out on the front lines before that took effect... That's my story and I'm sticking to it.


----------



## ntcindetroit (Mar 23, 2017)

Uberyouber said:


> They started sending these so I stopped logging in...
> 
> View attachment 631528


They or [the dumb AI] accused me of Contract Violation. I now have to schedule or beta test their schedule feature.


----------



## NewLyftDriver (Sep 10, 2021)

What? What's a contract violation


----------



## jaxbeachrides (May 27, 2015)

It's a special prize when you do a really good job.


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

How did you get to 77% CR? I can’t wrap my mind around it.


----------

